

Yasnippet: TextMate snippets for Emacs - pookleblinky
http://code.google.com/p/yasnippet/

======
KirinDave
I use this library and like it. Snippet-like functuonality a one of the things
that got TextMate as much attention as it received.

It's particularly nice when you have Emacs's terrific electric mode on along
with yasnippet working with a relevant set of snippets. Code just magically
Ppesrs in screen, perfectly formatted.

------
grandalf
I have to recommend technomancy's starter kit. I've been using it (and slowly
customizing it to my own needs as I learn emacs) for the past couple of
months.

<http://github.com/technomancy/emacs-starter-kit/tree/master>

Some of the forks include yasnippet as well, which I too use.

------
dagobart
found yasnippet some days back, also that Chrononaut provides snippets
“automatically converted from the TextMate repository” to be used with the
yasnippet.

blogged a tiny howto to get it running. <http://is.gd/ruUx>

------
larrywright
I've been using this in my Emacs setup for a while now. It's really nice, and
works like a charm.

------
JoshRosen
I'm a vim user and I've been using snipMate:

<http://github.com/meese/snipmate.vim/tree/master>

